# Sticky  How to read your thyroid lab test results



## Octavia

Often, we get our lab results, and it looks like a bunch of jumbled numbers. Yes, it's easy to see "my result" versus "the range," but what do all of these numbers really mean? And while it's sometimes helpful to ask the people on these boards how to interpret your results, some of you would rather know more about the "science" behind the numbers so you can feel "smarter" about what you're reading.

There are some great resources on the web, so rather than re-invent the wheel, it's easy to just post these links:

http://thyroid.about.com/library/how...yroid-test.htm

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/newsinfo...est_values.htm

http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/bloodtests.htm

The content provided in the links above is some of the more well-written thyroid lab information on the web. It's written for patients, so it's fairly straightforward and simple, while still providing a thorough-enough explanation to help us better understand our numbers.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Andros

Octavia said:


> Often, we get our lab results, and it looks like a bunch of jumbled numbers. Yes, it's easy to see "my result" versus "the range," but what do all of these numbers really mean? And while it's sometimes helpful to ask the people on these boards how to interpret your results, some of you would rather know more about the "science" behind the numbers so you can feel "smarter" about what you're reading.
> 
> There are some great resources on the web, so rather than re-invent the wheel, it's easy to just post these links:
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/library/how...yroid-test.htm
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/cs/newsinfo...est_values.htm
> 
> http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/bloodtests.htm
> 
> The content provided in the links above is some of the more well-written thyroid lab information on the web. It's written for patients, so it's fairly straightforward and simple, while still providing a thorough-enough explanation to help us better understand our numbers.
> 
> I hope this helps!


This is great! What a huge help. Now posters don't have to wait for answers from some of us on the board. They can go right to it!


----------



## Andros

Octavia said:


> Often, we get our lab results, and it looks like a bunch of jumbled numbers. Yes, it's easy to see "my result" versus "the range," but what do all of these numbers really mean? And while it's sometimes helpful to ask the people on these boards how to interpret your results, some of you would rather know more about the "science" behind the numbers so you can feel "smarter" about what you're reading.
> 
> There are some great resources on the web, so rather than re-invent the wheel, it's easy to just post these links:
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/library/how...yroid-test.htm
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/cs/newsinfo...est_values.htm
> 
> http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
> 
> http://thyroid.about.com/od/gettestedanddiagnosed/a/bloodtests.htm
> 
> The content provided in the links above is some of the more well-written thyroid lab information on the web. It's written for patients, so it's fairly straightforward and simple, while still providing a thorough-enough explanation to help us better understand our numbers.
> 
> I hope this helps!


I cannot thank you enough but I will try. You are such a blessing to this board and to me!

Thank you, Krista..................for all you do.

Lu Anne


----------



## mommysean

oooops this is an old thread


----------

